

New Google logo - rodion_89
https://www.google.com/images/srpr/logo6w.png

======
rodion_89
For reference, the current logo being served is hosted here:
[https://www.google.com/images/srpr/logo4w.png](https://www.google.com/images/srpr/logo4w.png)

------
mbrownnyc
Fuckin' smug.

